# display settings



## ola (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi All,


I am new to UNIX and have installed FreeBSD 7.2 on a laptop computer and have been using it for a couple of weeks now, I have not installed a GUI because I want to get used to the command line, I am logged on locally to the console.

Can you please let me know how I can change the display settings?
I use the cshell and sometimes bash, at the moment the text size on the display is so large I have to scroll to view content that I should otherwise be able to view on a single screen.

I have included the output of uname â€“a and env, believing that the answer has something to do with the environment variable TERM, am I right?
Please advice.

Thank you


```
uname -a

FreeBSD equinox.hq.starfleet.cmd 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009   
[email]root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


```
env

USER=ola
LOGNAME=ola
HOME=/home/ola
SHELL=/bin/csh
FTP_PASSIVE_MODE=YES
BLOCKSIZE=K
MAIL=/var/mail/ola
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/home/ola/bin
TERM=cons25
HOSTTYPE=FreeBSD
VENDOR=intel
OSTYPE=FreeBSD
MACHTYPE=i386
SHLVL=1
PWD=/home/ola
GROUP=ola
HOST=ola.sf.cmd
REMOTEHOST=
EDITOR=emacs
PAGER=more
```


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 22, 2009)

Install X and work in virtual terminal, that would be best solution.

or you can add *allscreens_flags* to /etc/rc.conf

see vidcontrol(1) for info what flags you can sed



However I must say, that terminal (specially if you change screen resolution) is SLOW
EDIT:
you may also need to load some kernel modules (vga, vesa) or recompile kernel


----------

